# Flay opens cans with a knife?!?!?!?



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

I don't know if it was a repeat or a new episode but did anyone else see Bobby Flay open a can with his knife on Iron Chef last week? I almost screamed. Kinfe usage is a basic thing that's taught to first day students. I've always thought he was an a** and this confirms it once again.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

And Morimoto would add that he doesn't respect cutting boards, either!


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

When you say he opened the can with a knife, you mean he completely opened it up with a chef's knife? Or just helped the lid pop up after cranking it open with something else?

If you say "Opened that up like he was using a can opener", then I'm apt to believe that Flay should be given a paring knife and have to work his way back up the ladder.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Haven't you ever been a boy scout? Of course I've always used a paring knife in a pinch, but that's how can openers were invented in the first place. When I was growing up all we had were the triangle shaped can punchers and the variation with the little curved knife thingie to open cans completely up. All my grandma used were paring knives. Didn't believe in spending the extra money on gadgets. 

However, I have no idea what type of knife you're referring to. I wouldn't use a $200 8" Euro import for it. 

That would be flaunting...and.....oh, wait....he DOES! BAHAHAHA!

April


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

The question is does it really matter?

Flay can afford to ruin a $200 knife opening a can, doesn't change the fact that he can cook better than most of use here.


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

When I say he opened a can, I mean he used a large chef's knife like a hatchet and layed into a number 6 can and drained out the liquid into a pot. The fact that he can afford it is irrelevant. Loads of people watch TV and I imagine a lot of younger people who enjoy cooking and maybe one day would like to become a chef. This kind of behavior just doesn't set a good example and like it or not, he is in a position where he influences people. I just think he should be more professional instead of acting like a stereotypical, egotistical, pompous, never-makes-a-mistake "chef". He and Gordon Ramsey should get together and see who has the biggest ego, the fattest wallet, and the loudest mouth. Both of them can cook (yes, better than me) but that doesn't make either of them a good chef.


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

Ramsey has 9 restaurants in London and one in New York.... I think thats what qualifies him as a good chef... and Bobby can do whatever he wants with HIS chefs knives...


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

..but having 10 restaurants does not make him a good chef as SUCH...
i always teach my apprentices the RIGHT wy to use utensils and equipment, the shortcuts they learn quickly by themselves how to do it.
and i have seen cooks cut their hands / fingers / palms just nicely by misusing knives to open cans or bottles.
or opening bottles with the one end of a lighter..In MY kitchen this is OUT.
if it is 'ccol' to do this on tv, the guy should think twice after all if you are that popularand your show is seen by many (young) people you also should show some responsibility and be a good role model.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Regarding flay... he only has 1 hour to prepare EVERYTHING... if I were in his position and I couldn't find a can opener, I would pop open a can with my knife too. With only 1 hour to prepare a complete 5 course menu, I would not waste my time scrambling around trying to find a can opener.

I am not denying that opening a can with a knife is the incorrect procedure, just put yourself in that extremely time-pressed situation. Flay and Ramsey are in my opinion, brillian chefs, and I will continue to watch/learn from them whenever I get the opportunity to.


----------



## spoonbread (Mar 23, 2004)

Depends on how he used it. Did he use the heel of the knife to make a hole? I've done it many a time.



YUP!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

You'd be surprised at how often the term "Necessity is the Mother of invention" is applied under extreme circumstances. As hard as we try to always "do the right thing"... From time to time there will be a need to improvise when it comes to things. Hey if it doesn't put life or limb in harms way or cause a horrendous or irreversable ripple affect that shakes humanity as a whole..... 

Speaking from experience... If you're in the middle of a 5000 dollar hour in the kitchen (similiar circumstances to the contest in question) and the only can opener or "church key" couldn't be found or was in the prep kitchen 70 ft away, you too would use what ever was available to get the job done. :suprise: :smiles:


----------



## bigdog (Nov 20, 2005)

ICA sometimes pushes the realm of utensils used in the battles, and I agree with those saying not only can Bobby (or whoever) do what they want with their utensils, as well as emphasizing the time allotment and lack of time to putz around to find the right tool. It's no different for mechanical work. There is a right tool for the job, but sometimes aggrivating circumstances don't allow the use of said appropriate tool.

I recall a battle where the challenger used an air compressor to "inflate" the skin from a duck to make a quick rendition of Peking Duck. I'm not sure exactly how that would fly in a standard commercial kitchen. Or any power tools that have found there way on ICA for that matter.

While I do believe people can learn from watching ICA, I do not think that the primary focus of the program is education (outside of Alton's encyclopedia like knowledge). Essentially it is a sporting program, like boxing. Two contenders, both highly qualified, come to challenge each other to see who is the best. No huge gold belts, but to have the ability to say "I challanged Iron Chef <whoever> and won" is a huge statement.

Bottom line, while there is the opportunity to learn from ICA, I don't believe that is the main purpose of the show. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do to get the job done. Sometimes "what you have to do" isn't the safest or smartest, but at the time is the most efficient. Extra caution is needed, and little to no help is best to minimize potential injury.


----------



## spoonbread (Mar 23, 2004)

[QUOTEBottom line, while there is the opportunity to learn from ICA, I don't believe that is the main purpose of the show. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do to get the job done][/QUOTE]

Precisely. Personality has little to do with results. Bobby may be an a**, but so are some chefs that run the bistro down the street that have won numorous local awards. Make it work and make it happen.


----------



## starlord (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly about not opening cans with a knife, I was taught the proper tool for the proper job, and have also seen may people severely injured from misuse of an edged tool.

The comment was made about Flay only having an hour to prepare a meal. Wrong!!! Flay, as well as Emeril, Rachel Ray, any of them have an unlimited time and a full staff of people to do a show. It takes as much as 3 days to tape one episode of a cooking show. of which only a few hours is taping, the rest being preparation.

My knives don't cost me much, but then I am not Alton Brown, with his Shun knives, or Rachel Ray with her FijiRR knives. I certainly won't be using mine to open cans or chop trees down or anything else like that.

I have seen ads with Alton Brown pushing his Shun knives, and would be the first to remind him that most of us are not independently wealthy, nor do we have our own TV shows. If I paid $107 for a paring knife, number 1. I would hope someone would care enough about me to have me committed for psychiatric observation, and 2. I would be very fearful of using it in a kitchen for fear of damaging it. I bet Alton gets his knives from Shun free, as Rachel gets hers from Fiji. As for me, I put my knife set together for about $30, and that includes an Ulu I got as a gift. I own three manual can openers for that task, even if Alton does dislike unitaskers.


----------



## brittany (Dec 23, 2006)

he opened a can with a knife, get over it!!! What did the man prepare? Or were you too busy watching him opening cans with knives.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I saw that episode not long ago. Bobby Flay was on Iron Chef America, they literally do only have an hour to prepare the food... he was trying to open a large can of coconut milk that the can opener couldn't open. Eventually he just gave up on the large can and used the can opener to open several small cans.


----------



## logghib (May 4, 2005)

I'll admit that I frequently, if not preferably, open cans of liquid using the heel of a chef's knife. I can't imagine taking the entire lid off (I might if I had some kind of light saber, I guess) but making a little wedge shaped hole and a choke with the knife is fine for me.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

The show in question was "Iron Chef" in which the host/chef does not have 3 days to prepare. If you've seen the show it's more like here's the secret ingredient, "Squid Testicles" BEGIN! It is s timed competition so they have to cut corners and cook fast.

That isn't the core issue. The core issue was that he is setting a bad example cutting open cans with his knives. It's a bad idea and irresponsible on his part but let's not make mountains out of mole-hills.


----------



## powers (Dec 7, 2006)

:roll: I actually feel dumber for reading all of the responses....not to sound like an a** but WHO CARES!!! If what something that Bobby Flay does wrong on a TV show really bothers you that much, whether it has something to do with food or not, might want to get a hobbie. That may be something that the inquirer or people magazine are interested in....maybe a career in journalism. haha jk

But seriously, if anyone on reading this has ALWAYS done the right thing in a kitchen or life in general I think you're a minority in our line of work.

So in the heat of the moment, food has to hit the plate, plate has to hit the table, the guy that says hold on Chef while I dig around for the right tool, meanwhile the Chef walks around, uses YOUR knife, not caring if its the heel or the tip, to get the job done!!!! Then you get called in the office(if he's that nice about it) and asked...."if I have to do your job, what am I paying you for??????" So for $5000 dollars an hour or $25 I'm using the knife. 

And just for the record, I think he's a PRI$# knife or no knife, cutting board or not, but he's done something right!


----------



## mark anthony (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw him do this a couple of months ago and have since used the heel of my Santoku knife to open my cans. I suppose I could/should go out and by a can opener but done extremely carefully, I haven't had much of an issue with this method...


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Those who disapprove of Flay using a knife to open a can, deal w/ it. He is an Iron Chef , you're not. He must be doing something great otherwise he won't be where he is now. Some people are just jealous. I wonder how many of us here uses a knife at home to do other things besides cut food?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't disapprove of Bobby Flay using a knife to open a can. He can do whatever he wants with his knives. I would disapprove of him using my knife to open a can. At home I use my knives to cut food. If I need to do other things, I use other things.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

This thread is six years old...


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Someday said:


> This thread is six years old...


We know. We can see the date.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> I don't disapprove of Bobby Flay using a knife to open a can. He can do whatever he wants with his knives. I would disapprove of him using my knife to open a can. At home I use my knives to cut food. If I need to do other things, I use other things.


Exactly, to each its own..right ? Have a great day Chef./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh sorry, I just assumed you all hadn't seen it since rational people probably wouldn't debate a topic with people that are no longer present. You said "to those who disapprove" in your first post, referencing people from 2006, who are unlikely to see your response.

It always amuses me when years old threads are brought back up to the top of the page. I guess that must mean the search feature is working well.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I disapprove in 2013, but back in 2006 couldnt have cared less.

It is interesting when old threads revive, isn't it.  I've seen that alot in other forums on other topics.  I wonder why it happens sometimes.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

There are no rules about when to respond to a thread. Old or new.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Prettycake said:


> There are no rules about when to respond to a thread. Old or new.


Very accurate.

Now, on the other hand, if the response is meant to educate the OP, responding may be an effort in futility.


----------

